# new to OB coding - some basic questions re: FL Medicaid



## deborahcook4040 (Aug 8, 2017)

Our practice has midwives and an ARNP only. No physicians in this specialty.

I think i'm doing fine on the deliveries, but i'm finding it difficult to locate info on how to bill for office services. Medicaid has limited information in their manual. Does anyone know of a more instructive article they could refer me over to?

Antepartum visits are billed with H0000 and H0001 - when do I use which code? 

Does the verification of pregnancy visit count as antepartum, or is that just an office visit? For example, pt comes in because she thinks she's pregnant, we do a urine pregnancy test, which is positive, and send her out for an OB ultrasound. Is that a regular E&M or an antepartum visit?

Any help or reference materials would be appreciated.


----------



## iribanini (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello,
You will use H1001 for a new ob patient, then for the follow up visits you will use H1000. For the verification of pregnancy, you will code an evaluation and management visit + the ob ultrasound. I think you can bill up to 10 antenatal visits to Medicaid. If you need more information regarding the delivery codes for Medicaid you can send me an email: femarini50@hotmail.com. Hope this help. Have a good day!


----------



## Kholloway (Aug 29, 2017)

The initial visit for the confirmation of pregnancy can be billed seperately. 
H1001
76801 for the u/s

For all ob checks bill H1000 . The delivery is of course the delivery only not the global and then post partums are 59430. Good luck!


----------

